# Samba hates me

## gsfgf

I am running samba 2.2.4 and it doesn't work. I can see my com in windoze, but i can't connect to it.  It must be samba b/c i can connect to other coms from vmware.  Error is:

```

\\Laptop is not accessable

The network path was not found.

```

Here's the smb.conf

```
[global]

   workgroup = HOME

   server string = Samba Server %v

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

  guest account = pcguest

   security = share

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   dns proxy = no 

guest ok = yes

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[main]

    comment = Laptop

    path = /

    writeable = yes

    browseable = yes

   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

```

----------

## lx

Here's mine it works, but I allow the quest account, well I'm behind a firewall and trust my users, btw. nothing of interrest on shared partition.

 *Quote:*   

> # Samba config file created using SWAT
> 
> # from Alex (127.0.0.1)
> 
> # Date: 2001/12/13 18:34:59
> ...

 [/quote]

----------

## gsfgf

same prob w/ the other config file.  Also, i noticed that smbd, nmbd -D, and smbd -D don't show up on pas -aux.  nmbd does.

----------

## Silvaran

I just used the stock smb.conf file that comes with the distribution (I think it's smb.conf.sample or something).  Then I changed the workgroup name, server string and nt description field to whatever I wanted.  I removed printing support (just commented it out -- I don't have a printer) and under the [homes] section I set 'browsable = yes'...

If you log in as a specific user, don't forget to specify your user directory, or homes:

```
smbclient -U myusername //computer_name/homes
```

or

```
smbclient -U myusername //computer_name/myusername
```

Seems to work all right for me... Windows should pick it up too, just use the above machine spec (//computer_name/homes) but reverse the slashes.

----------

## gsfgf

yea, i'm using the stock config w/ cosmetic changes and i switched security to user b/c in my experience, that works better.  I'll try one from another box and see what happens.

----------

## lx

 *gsfgf wrote:*   

> same prob w/ the other config file.  Also, i noticed that smbd, nmbd -D, and smbd -D don't show up on pas -aux.  nmbd does.

 

/usr/bin/smbd and /usr/bin/nmbd are both running on my system, if they're not samba ain't running.

Try 

```
/etc/init.d/samba restart
```

You also have to do this when making changes to the smb.conf file.

Stating the obvious, I assume you have run rc-update add samba default, or any other runlevel.

Cya, lX

----------

## gsfgf

i'v tried everything and smbd will not start.  I guess its time to dl an old or beta version.

----------

## gsfgf

i dl'd the latest cvs version and installed it.  same problem.   Dl'd 2.2.3a. same problem.

----------

## Utoxin

Go check here to get a lot of help on figureing out exactly what your problem might be.

----------

## gsfgf

I know what the problem is.  smbd will not run.  I have tried many versions.  smbd doens't show up in ps -aux.  i have tried running smbd and smbd -D  nmbd does show up which explains how i can see, but not access it from windoze.

----------

## Utoxin

Somewhere in that guide I posted, I believe it mentions setting the debug level of the log files. Do so. You should get some info in the samba logs that will tell you /why/ smbd won't start.

----------

## gsfgf

 *Utoxin wrote:*   

> Somewhere in that guide I posted, I believe it mentions setting the debug level of the log files. Do so. You should get some info in the samba logs that will tell you /why/ smbd won't start.

 

It's not makeing log entries.

----------

## gsfgf

got it by running smbd -i

```
smbd version 2.2.4 started.

Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2002

bind failed on port 139 socket_addr = 0.0.0.0.

Error = Address already in use

```

----------

## gsfgf

i rebooted and it works.  woohoo

----------

